#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Taleban release video of Pole being beheaded as warning to foreigners

## chitown

More love from the religion of peace  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Taleban release video of Pole being beheaded as warning to foreigners - Times Online

 Pole being beheaded as warning to foreigners

The Taleban has released a video of the beheading of a Polish engineer, with a warning that other foreign hostages could meet the same fate.  Piotr Stanczak, a geologist, was kidnapped four months ago while working in Attock district, close to North West Frontier Province, which is infested with Taleban. Minutes before his murder on Friday night, Mr Stanczak was shown appealling to the Polish government not to send troops to neighbouring Afghanistan. 
 The video, released on Sunday, included a statement by the Taleban saying that other foreign nationals in their custody would be executed soon if the Pakistani government did not release some 60 detainees held by the military. The insurgents are holding at least four foreigners, including a Chinese engineer, plus Afghan and Iranian diplomats. 
 Shahidullah Baig, a Pakistan Interior Ministry spokesman, said the government had heard about the video and was investigating. 

A Taleban spokesman told Pakistani newspapers that Mr Stanczak's body would be handed over after the detainees had been freed. The spokesman, who identified himself as Mohammed, said the Taleban had rejected an offer of 100 million rupees, (£1 million), for the release of Mr Stanczak. 


 Pakistan has seen a rash of kidnappings and attacks on foreigners in recent months, mostly blamed on al-Qaida and Taleban groups trying to destabilise the secular government and punish it for supporting the U.S.-led war in Afghanistan. 
 An American UN worker was abducted last week in the border town of Quetta in southwestern Pakistan. Police are investigating a purported separatist group's claim of responsibility. 
 The Taleban are also increasingly resorting to kidnapping local businessmen for ransom. At least 200 people have been taken in North West Frontier Province over the past few months and released on payment of huge sums money.

----------


## chitown



----------


## smeden

where is the video?

----------


## britmaveric

And some would bitch about Gitmo???  :Confused:

----------


## DrivingForce

They would have to shoot me before they got me from my truck, but in the mean time I would run someone over.. There is a saying in law enforcement "never let anyone make a second crime scene". Meaning don't let anyone take you from the original location of a kidnapping stand your ground there, you have a better chance of surviving..  With these psychos it is almost certain this sort of thing will happen if you go, so I would never go willingly..

It doesn't even look like his hands are bound,  no way I would be so passive, I would be taking one of those pricks out and going down fighting..  :Irked:

----------


## DrB0b

> They would have to shoot me before they got me from my truck, but in the mean time I would run someone over.. There is a saying in law enforcement "never let anyone make a second crime scene". Meaning don't let anyone take you from the original location of a kidnapping stand your ground there, you have a better chance of surviving..  With these psychos it is almost certain this sort of thing will happen if you go, so I would never go willingly..
> 
> It doesn't even look like his hands are bound,  no way I would be so passive, I would be taking one of those pricks out and going down fighting..



Yes, obviously all those who are kidnapped and killed by terrorists deserve it, dirty cowards!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Rhetorical question, anybody ever tell you're an embarrassment to the human race, you loudmouth prick?

----------


## blackgang

Yes but you have these bleeding hearts that think I be cool and they be cool cause I know they just doing this to them others and I lick their ass and they won't kill me or my wife and kids, but specially me I worried about.
Most are so cowardly that they kill em just cause they stink so bad from shitting their pants.
Coarse some cowards fool you tho, they won't run, bullets flying around and they just lay there and shake and cry. :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

> Yes, obviously all those who are kidnapped and killed by terrorists deserve it, dirty cowards!


Bob , some folks have never been in such a situation, some have, and being under fire is a different thing than being a captive i would think, I have never been a captive but those folks that are holding the cards are not what we would call really civilized and you should know that you are going to die in the end, no matter what you do and most would not go off to slaughter like a lamb, some will and some will not.
I Hope I never have to find out what I would do in a case like that
But I doubt that I would go very peaceful

----------


## Jesus Jones

You guys are easily sold.  You'll all turn to your politicians for protection like the thugs in the streets.

Create a crisis and flock will come running.

Jolly good timing too!!

----------


## DrivingForce

> Rhetorical question, anybody ever tell you're an embarrassment to the human race, you loudmouth prick?


loud mouthed??  :rofl:   :rofl:  not anyone who could still speak after wards... In case you hadn't noticed obviously, this is a "written" forum no speaking done, only writing.. And I never called him a coward you libelous cocksucker, I just said I wouldn't be taken... Quite the contrary the cowards are standing next to him with AK's and rags around their faces who think they are so courageous attacking, kidnapping and beheading unarmed innocent people...So go and fok off as once again you proved your a worthless contribution to humanity so back on Ignore you go..

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Maybe dropping a nuke on the fuckers might change their minds, and turn their body's into glass.

----------


## Boon Mee

I'm sure CMN has a few thoughts? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NickA

> It doesn't even look like his hands are bound, no way I would be so passive, I would be taking one of those pricks out and going down fighting..


My hero!

----------


## dirtydog

*Polish engineer beheaded 
*

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> Rhetorical question, anybody ever tell you're an embarrassment to the human race, you loudmouth prick?
> 
> 
> loud mouthed??   not anyone who could still speak afterwards... In case you hadn't noticed obviously, this is a "written" forum no speaking done, only writing.. And I never called him a coward you libelous cocksucker, I just said I wouldn't be taken... So go and fok off as once again you proved your a worthless contribution to humanity so back on Ignore you go..


What?

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> It doesn't even look like his hands are bound, no way I would be so passive, I would be taking one of those pricks out and going down fighting..
> 
> 
> My hero!


Not interested in being anyone's hero, nor do I give a toss what you think...Just stating a fact..But good to be such an inspiration to some anywho.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## larvidchr

The only cowards here are the fanatic Islamists that once again display their bravery and Manhood by killing a kidnapped unarmed civilian in the most despicable and cruel way.
No words can express my contempt for these people, with actions like this any justification they might claim for their cause evaporates in an instant and all that remains is to wipe them of the face of this earth as quickly as possible.

RIP. Piotr Stanczak and my deepest sympathy with the family. :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

A beheading done earlier in the lovely middle east.

----------


## larvidchr

^^^^^ I sure hope that is not the video!

----------


## dirtydog

Seems to be quite a few beheadings in the world.

----------


## blackgang

> Maybe dropping a nuke on the fuckers might change their minds, and turn their body's into glass.


That is just about what The New President of the United States Of America said he would do if Pakistan did not get the Taliban out of their country and allowed them sanctuaty in Pakistan.
He said he would bomb their counrtry back to Rubble,, now we see what he will really do.

----------


## Kurgen

> It doesn't even look like his hands are bound,  no way I would be so passive, I would be taking one of those pricks out and going down fighting..


Didn't you notice the guns to his head, you fukkin prick. Just another keyboard warrior who's just waiting for his mum to tell him to go to bed.

RIP Polish fella :Sad:

----------


## keda

> The only cowards here are the fanatic Islamists that once again display their bravery and Manhood by killing a kidnapped unarmed civilian in the most despicable and cruel way.
> No words can express my contempt for these people, with actions like this any justification they might claim for their cause evaporates in an instant and all that remains is to wipe them of the face of this earth as quickly as possible.
> 
> RIP. Piotr Stanczak and my deepest sympathy with the family.


Ditto...yet _another_ isolated demonstration of barbarity committed by islamic peacelovers that have been tipped over the edge, the inbreds constantly admonish, by the cold and calculated chaos and destruction of the infidel.

You know who you are...how about a comment, or dare I say it, even a direct criticism for once untainted by blaming Bush and/or Israel.

----------


## dirtydog

^^Driven to wank is faster than a speeding bullet, cleverer than a clever buffaloo, and stronger than your average 6 year old girl, he's a hero  :Smile:

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by Fuzzy Bob
> 
> Maybe dropping a nuke on the fuckers might change their minds, and turn their body's into glass.
> 
> 
> That is just about what The New President of the United States Of America said he would do if Pakistan did not get the Taliban out of their country and allowed them sanctuaty in Pakistan.
> He said he would bomb their counrtry back to Rubble,, now we see what he will really do.


No he didn't, he said he would talk with them and insist they behave like civilised people, and if they don't agree he'll talk more.

----------


## Texpat

No, we're the uncivilized ones...

One head in the quest for bigger, better is a frivolity.

Get used to it. Shame yourself, shame your country, shame all that you stand for.

You're wrong, you're bad, you're an idiot. Slit your own throat and save these gentle, tolerant, kind folks the trouble.

----------


## Loy Toy

Even Pol Pot, Adolf Hitler, Idi Amin (just to name a few) and all of the other tyrannical mass muderers tried to hide their wicked callous deeds but these animals take the cake as being the most hideous and brutal group of animals in the last 200 years of the human race.

To force him to firstly humiliate himself and his family for their own ghoulish benefit and then to slowly hack his head off with no more than a kitchen knife is inhumane and these things cannot be of this world!

If they think that these actions will achieve anything at all, it can only be too the detriment of the islam religion and that race of people as a whole!

My pity goes out to the victims family and too the people of Poland!

----------


## EmperorTud

> Even Pol Pot, Adolf Hitler, Idi Amin (just to name a few) and all of the other tyrannical mass muderers tried to hide their wicked callous deeds but these animals take the cake as being the most hideous and brutal group of animals in the last 200 years of the human race.


Leopold, Stalin and Mao were all worse in terms of numbers.

----------


## Kurgen

> Even Pol Pot, Adolf Hitler, Idi Amin (just to name a few) and all of the other tyrannical mass muderers tried to hide their wicked callous deeds but these animals take the cake as being the most hideous and brutal group of animals in the last 200 years of the human race.
> 
> To force him to firstly humiliate himself and his family for their own ghoulish benefit and then to slowly hack his head off with no more than a kitchen knife is inhumane and these things cannot be of this world!
> 
> If they think that these actions will achieve anything at all, it can only be too the detriment of the islam religion and that race of people as a whole!
> 
> My pity goes out to the victims family and too the people of Poland!


Spot on LT.

unfortunately these animals are spreading faster than the plague to every corner of the globe. 

The day to stand up and be counted is coming, for everyone  :Sad:

----------


## Texpat

I suppose in the greater realm of things, this guy (and the few thousand other westerners, is Poland west?) means little in the quest toward crushing a violent and vicious fringe.

We give them way too much credit.

They're not courageous, they're not particularly smart, they're not endearing, they're not resource rich, they're not religious....


They think the way out of their eternal poverty is to host terrorist camps and claim as myrters those imbeciles that die in the futile struggle.

The only thing more pathetic than these scumbags are the farang delusional, imbeciles that cheer the deaths of those that would end the terrorism.

----------


## helge

Could you keep such pictures linked, please ?
Just a suggesting.

----------


## smeden

there is only one way send a message to the muslim world sounding one act of muslims doing a act of terror we (THE WESTERN WORLD) will bomb a muslim friday prayer chousen random do that a couple of times they will keep order among theyr fellow muslims     :tieme:

----------


## helge

> there is only one way send a message to the muslim world sounding one act of muslims doing a act of terror we (THE WESTERN WORLD) will bomb a muslim friday prayer chousen random do that a couple of times they will keep order among theyr fellow muslims


That is exactly, what they want. Whose side are you on ?

----------


## Texpat

The muslims have been taken over.

They can't say squat.

They can't be a good moozy if they say anything bad against their "family".

Their religion has been hijacked and any moozy with a shred of sense is dying to be taken somewhere else. Iraqi interpreters are begging to go, every Iraqi with a connection to pump is begging to go.

 :Smile:  Turn to your kind and benevolent brothers ....  :rofl:  They're there for you. If only you can learn to hate.... got any bomb-making skills?

----------


## smeden

there is a big black block of stone in saudi a cluster bomb there the rigth day of the year will take a lot of fanatic

----------


## DrivingForce

> A beheading done earlier in the lovely middle east.


I'm speechless, the only thing I can say about this is in regards to the expression on his face after wards at least he looks at peace for having just gone through such a horrid thing...RIP  :Sad: .........Cowardly psychos!!! This isn't a religion it's nothing more than an excuse for some psychos to be sadistic savages in the name of religion... :Irked:

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> 
> It doesn't even look like his hands are bound,  no way I would be so passive, I would be taking one of those pricks out and going down fighting.. 
> 
> 
> Didn't you notice the guns to his head, you fukkin prick. Just another keyboard warrior who's just waiting for his mum to tell him to go to bed.
> 
> RIP Polish fella


Yes I did fockwit! and I'd take a bullet fighting back over being slaughtered like a lamb any day but to each his own. I guess your too focking ignorant to read the comment for its content and really understand what I wrote like BOOb was too..

This board just permeates with halfwits and morons... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrivingForce

> ^^Driven to wank is faster than a speeding bullet, cleverer than a clever buffaloo, and stronger than your average 6 year old girl, he's a hero


Don't know what a driven to wank is?? But if that's a reference to someone sounds like the strong and courageous kind of person I'd like to know..Must be a red blooded American as opposed to one of those pussy Euro trash sorts..  :Smile:

----------


## keda

The kabah predates mohamed (FHUTA) by hundreds of years, and till he turned up on the scene to blight Mankind it was used by whichever polythiest tribe held that ground to store their idols and relics. The revered 'happy' black stone is probably a meteorite fragment that some barbarian thought must be holy because it came from the sky, but muslims claim that allah gave it to Adam.

----------


## Texpat

Barry's still whacking Pakistan. Have faith.

Maybe he got some balls. Probably not.

Not sure at this point, but the cnuts seem to be hitting everyone now.

Maybe the Pakis and Iraqis and Syrians and Yemenis can git their shit together.

But guess what, it don't end there. N Africa is completely complicit.

Fuckin Muzzies, Peaceful and Compassionate....

----------


## pickel

> Driven to wank is faster than a speeding bullet, cleverer than a clever buffaloo, and stronger than your average 6 year old girl, he's a hero


6 year old girls are tougher.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Yes I did fockwit! and I'd take a bullet fighting back over being slaughtered like a lamb any day but to each his own. I guess your too focking ignorant to read the comment for its content and really understand what I wrote like BOOb was too..


Sure you would tough guy, sure you would. You'd cry like a baby and you know it.

----------


## smeden

it is easy just stop food aid problem will solove it selv as the muslim world cant feed them selv  they will be lesser ewry month with out food aid it is like if your dog bites wnrn u are feeding it u simply shoot it     :tieme:  :tieme:  :deadhorsebig:  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Texpat

Until they enjoy the same standard of living as we ....

Until they got a jag or a beemer.

Until they fuck your sister and make new muzzie babies.


Deal with it as you feel fit.



Sellout Euro-trash are a buncha goddamn retards.

----------


## pickel

> Until they enjoy the same standard of living as we ....  Until they got a jag or a beemer.  Until they fuck your sister and make new muzzie babies.   Deal with it as you feel fit.    Goddamn retards.


Call 'em retards....that ul get em.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Texpat

Call 'em heroes, that'll embolden them. Douchebag.

Eventually --- they've slitting their own throats.

It's all about economics.

They want what we (yes, pickle) we, have.

They;d give their eye teeth to live in your trailer.

----------


## dirtydog

Lets let texpat and his fellow _hero_ driven to wank sort erm out.

----------


## Texpat

Leave it up to you pommy kunts to figure it out, and ... well.


we see where that's going...

Jesus, don't be ashamed.

----------


## pickel

So, Tex, what are you doing to prevent these savages from taking away your right to live?
Careful, they're under your bed.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blackgang

> No he didn't, he said he would talk with them and insist they behave like civilised people, and if they don't agree he'll talk more.


Yes he did, way back before I even knew who he was and was rhe first thing I heard him say,

----------


## dirtydog

> Careful, they're under your bed.


Don't play on Americans paranoia, you know what they are like, he wont be able to sleep tonight now  :Sad:

----------


## pickel

> Don't play on Americans paranoia, you know what they are like, he wont be able to sleep tonight now


Shhhhh... You'll wake them up

----------


## Boon Mee

> A beheading done earlier in the lovely middle east.


I'm sure *Reach Around* is having a Wank over these pics! :Confused:

----------


## Rural Surin

> You guys are easily sold.


Wise words Kuhn Jones. This includes all of us at one time or another. We, as _sophisticated and developed_ social orders, are the easiest.....mindless consumers.

----------


## raycarey

i'd wager that in the last six years the US military has killed at least 100 times as many children in afghanistan as the taleban has beheaded people...foreign war profiteer or local resident.

----------


## panama hat

^ True, but having said that, it doesn't minimise the brutality and sheer barbarism of the Taliban.  

I'm not sure why the neo-con knuckle-draggers think that if someone doesn't condem the whole 2 billion Muslims then that is akin to condoning or agreeing with what these monsters do. 

Petty and idiotic reasoning

----------


## DrivingForce

I for one am not condemning the entire Muslim population for anything except not demonstrating the courage to stand up to their own polluted radicals and stand them down with their own rhetoric as they most understand the language that works.....

----------


## panama hat

^ You can imagine locals standing up to the Taliban in a village?  Be sensible . . .

----------


## DrivingForce

> ^ You can imagine locals standing up to the Taliban in a village?  Be sensible . . .


then what's your solution PH? you have to have a solution? not just whinging, if we do the job for them you take issue, if they can't you make excuses, get off the fence a stand needs to be taken..Talk is no solution as their agenda holds only our complicity to their terms and that is unacceptable..

----------


## keda

> i'd wager that in the last six years the US military has killed at least 100 times as many children in afghanistan as the taleban has beheaded people...foreign war profiteer or local resident.


I'd wager the US does not specifically target women and children, or indeed civilians, and also give you very attractive odds that your brothers do.

Retard!

----------


## keda

> ^ True, but having said that, it doesn't minimise the brutality and sheer barbarism of the Taliban.  
> 
> I'm not sure why the neo-con knuckle-draggers think that if someone doesn't condem the whole 2 billion Muslims then that is akin to condoning or agreeing with what these monsters do. 
> 
> Petty and idiotic reasoning


You're a couple of years ahead of yourself with 2bn followers of the most infamous pedophile in the history of Man. Try stepping out of your haze and into the real world.

----------


## keda

> ^ You can imagine locals standing up to the Taliban in a village?  Be sensible . . .


Until recently I could imagine Western societies confronting jihadist calls for murder and mayhem and domination by violence of Western societies - on their own streets!

Someone drop a safe on your head, or were you always a bit slow?

----------


## panama hat

^ Sorry, I don't understand what you're saying neither do I understand why the aggro. 






> then what's your solution PH?


I don't have one and am not in the position to alter anything except my opinion, which is all we can do.  I'd like to stand here and say I can do this and I can do that, but practically there is nothing any of us can do, is there? 

I have no problem with the US and others having their armies in Afghanistan to get rid of the scum.  






> Talk is no solution as their agenda holds only our complicity to their terms and that is unacceptable..


I agree.

----------


## DrivingForce

> I'd like to stand here and say I can do this and I can do that, but practically there is nothing any of us can do, is there?


Support the plan in place even if it may have some flaws and imperfections..




> I have no problem with the US and others having their armies in Afghanistan to get rid of the scum.


That's the ticket but within that context some collateral causalities are going to be had and require toleration and understanding as not being intentional...It's no less tragic than it is unavoidable in an imperfect world and system as utopian does not yet exist..Hopefully in some cases never will as that would be quite boring..

----------


## panama hat

^ I agree . . . and it would be 'nice' to minimise the so-called collateral damage of killing innocent (yes, knuckle-draggers, they exist) civilians




> Support the plan in place even if it may have some flaws and imperfections..


I do

----------


## Mr R Sole

What the Hell was this polish guy doing in that part of Pakistan anyway....couldn't he find a nice job in the west????? 

Would you work over there?? I for one would think long and hard before taking such a risky job and then way up the consequences of what might happen should it all go horribly wrong... Much safer to take a lower paid job and be alive..eh!

Come on it's not like this is an isolated incident in the land of the crazies.

----------


## Mr R Sole

who was it that said we all get our 15 mins of fame...well he certainly got his..and way more than 15mins.. sorry but it's sadly true
 :Sorry1:

----------


## raycarey

> ^ True, but having said that, it doesn't minimise the brutality and sheer barbarism of the Taliban.


no, it doesn't.  they're a nasty bunch.
[/quote]



> What the Hell was this polish guy doing in that part of Pakistan anyway.


profiting off the war.

----------


## DrivingForce

:Arrow Up:   :Arrow Up:  Be careful, your honest observations and opinions will likely illicit the wrath of a few unable to comprehend your ability for noting the obvious..lest you display little empathy for the poor Polish bloke and offend their delicate sensitivities..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr R Sole

> profiting off the war.


Silly little man then eh?

----------


## raycarey

> Originally Posted by raycarey
> 
> 
> profiting off the war.
> 
> 
> Silly little man then eh?


not sure what you mean, but surely we agree that it's undeniable that he was profiting off the war. 

and btw, we'll have to assume that this guy knew there were considerable risks involved with this particular job.

----------


## raycarey

> ^ Sorry, I don't understand what you're saying neither do I understand why the aggro.


he has a pathological hatred for islam and all of it's followers....and he's also scared to death of them.

----------


## panama hat

^ And that is reason to becoem a Jet/Blackgang prodigy?  Never had a problem with him before . . . maybe it is the topic that makes him spew such nonsense

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> 
> ^ Sorry, I don't understand what you're saying neither do I understand why the aggro. 
> 
> 
> he has a pathological hatred for islam and all of it's followers....and he's also scared to death of them.


Wrong again but keep trying, it's been so long that the law of averages is swinging in your favour for a coherent post.

As to being scared to death, the only people on this planet that frighten me are called dentists, not muzzies.

----------


## DrivingForce

> the only people on this planet that frighten me are called dentists,


Evil sadists those lot are...  :Sad:

----------


## Eliminator

Fork whatever the dick wad rayfarey says as he only wants death to all Americans except himself and that's only because he's a mussie playing to be an American.

----------


## Dan

> I'd wager the US does not specifically target women and children, or indeed civilians, and also give you very attractive odds that your brothers do. Retard!


Are you sure about that? What about the Iraqi sanctions? What are those lessons at the School of the Americas (or whatever Orwellian name it's now operating under) all about? What about the death squads in countless countries contracted by the American state to murder, rape, and torture? What about the corrupt client states who act under orders from Washington? Jesus, the Israelis don't breath without the Americans giving them the say-so and how many kids did they kill in Gaza? 300-odd wasn't it? Even if - and I don't think this is true - Americans don't target civilians, it is undeniable that they contract 3rd parties to do so, which makes them as morally culpable as the terrorists they denounce. It's shit whoever does it - let me repeat that for you so there's no confusion about legitimising murder by terrorists or being an apologist or whatever else: _it's shit whoever does it_ - but if you think the US doesn't do this, you need to start reading more.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
UH...got one of them like...linky-poo things? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dan

^ For what? The whole of post war US history?

----------


## panama hat

> dentists


Agreed




> because he's a mussie playing to be an American.


A mussie _playing_ to be an American?  _Playing_?  In this context?  So, does that make you a moron _playing_ to be an even bigger moron?  

Yo' playa!  Is that a black bike you're riding?  Is there soemthing you're not sharing with us?  

Hmm, food for thought.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^ For what? The whole of post war US history?


Can you elaborate on this 'post-war' thing?
Like, what war we talking about?  Spanish-American or we wanna go back a little further? :mid:

----------


## Dan

I've no idea what game you're playing so I'm afraid I can't really respond.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I've no idea what game you're playing so I'm afraid I can't really respond.


No game here Dan...you're the one who made the unsubstantiated claim that all of America's 'post war' history is replete with "murder, rape & torture" and I simple asked for your source(s)? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Good job he didn't upset these fuckers !

----------


## DrivingForce

yeah claims like that can't go without credible substantiation Dan, rules being rules and all..  :ourrules:

----------


## blackgang

> but if you think the US doesn't do this, you need to start reading more.


OK Fukwit, give me a link and I will.




> UH...got one of them like...linky-poo things


Dickwad is just jacking and dreaming, sound like RayFiery to me.




> For what? The whole of post war US history?


Which war are we talking about here dickwad?

I can remember back to where the bombs came down on Pearl.

Come on here , make this asshole either put up or shut up and take his posts with him when he leaves.

----------


## blackgang

Hey how come Dickwad DAN can post shit like this and no links and get by with it?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Hey how come Dickwad DAN can post shit like this and no links and get by with it?


Just more of the same old, same old Amerika-bashing that's OK with them left-wing moonbat Mods who agree with that shit... :mid:

----------


## pickel

> Hey how come Dickwad DAN can post shit like this and no links and get by with it?


This isn't issues.

But here's a link about The School Of The Americas he referred to.

Western Hemisphere Institute for Security Cooperation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Dan

I'm genuinely confused here. Are you asking for links to show that the US has funded and managed death squads throughout Central and South America? That the US-UK sanctions against Iraq killed hundreds of thousands of children and that the US and UK maintained those sanctions in the full knowledge of those deaths? That the Americans have supported - financially, militarily, politically, and morally - regimes around the world who have suppressed the most basic of human rights? That they have engaged in wars of aggression which, if the world were a better place, would have lead to their leaders' indictment for war crimes? That they have overthrown democratically elected governments and replaced them with dictatorships? Is that what you're after? The most cursory glance at a high school text book should provide with what you're looking for. Honestly, this is hardly a controversial interpretation of the world. That being said, I'm suddenly reminded of Harold Pinter's acceptance speech for the Noble Prize in Literature (and particularly the final paragraph below, which I've put in bold for the more 'challenged' participants here):

"Direct invasion of a sovereign state has never in fact been America's favoured method. In the main, it has preferred what it has described as 'low intensity conflict'. Low intensity conflict means that thousands of people die but slower than if you dropped a bomb on them in one fell swoop. It means that you infect the heart of the country, that you establish a malignant growth and watch the gangrene bloom. When the populace has been subdued - or beaten to death - the same thing - and your own friends, the military and the great corporations, sit comfortably in power, you go before the camera and say that democracy has prevailed. This was a commonplace in US foreign policy in the years to which I refer. 

The tragedy of Nicaragua was a highly significant case. I choose to offer it here as a potent example of America's view of its role in the world, both then and now.
I was present at a meeting at the US embassy in London in the late 1980s.

The United States Congress was about to decide whether to give more money to the Contras in their campaign against the state of Nicaragua. I was a member of a delegation speaking on behalf of Nicaragua but the most important member of this delegation was a Father John Metcalf. The leader of the US body was Raymond Seitz (then number two to the ambassador, later ambassador himself). Father Metcalf said: 'Sir, I am in charge of a parish in the north of Nicaragua. My parishioners built a school, a health centre, a cultural centre. We have lived in peace. A few months ago a Contra force attacked the parish. They destroyed everything: the school, the health centre, the cultural centre. They raped nurses and teachers, slaughtered doctors, in the most brutal manner. They behaved like savages. Please demand that the US government withdraw its support from this shocking terrorist activity.'

Raymond Seitz had a very good reputation as a rational, responsible and highly sophisticated man. He was greatly respected in diplomatic circles. He listened, paused and then spoke with some gravity. 'Father,' he said, 'let me tell you something. In war, innocent people always suffer.' There was a frozen silence. We stared at him. He did not flinch.

Innocent people, indeed, always suffer."

Pinter continues, and this is the fog of ignorance through which you seem unable to see:

"The United States supported and in many cases engendered every right wing military dictatorship in the world after the end of the Second World War. I refer to Indonesia, Greece, Uruguay, Brazil, Paraguay, Haiti, Turkey, the Philippines, Guatemala, El Salvador, and, of course, Chile. The horror the United States inflicted upon Chile in 1973 can never be purged and can never be forgiven. Hundreds of thousands of deaths took place throughout these countries. Did they take place? And are they in all cases attributable to US foreign policy? The answer is yes they did take place and they are attributable to American foreign policy. But you wouldn't know it.

*It never happened. Nothing ever happened. Even while it was happening it wasn't happening. It didn't matter. It was of no interest. The crimes of the United States have been systematic, constant, vicious, remorseless, but very few people have actually talked about them. You have to hand it to America. It has exercised a quite clinical manipulation of power worldwide while masquerading as a force for universal good. It's a brilliant, even witty, highly successful act of hypnosis*."

You can read his speech - it details some of the murders carried out by the American state - at Art, it truth and politics | Stage | guardian.co.uk

----------


## ChiangMai noon

no nation is quite as expert at revisionism as the US.

----------


## panama hat

> no nation is quite as expert at revisionism as the US.


Thailand, Zimbabwe, North Korea, Myanmar . . . quite a few actually.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rural Surin

> no nation is quite as expert at revisionism as the US.


Absolutely correct. And no other nationality is more ignorant of their respected history and vacant of sorted historic content as Yanks are. Examples are rife through this thread. Dan is just chipping away at the iceberg.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> 
> no nation is quite as expert at revisionism as the US.
> 
> 
> Thailand, Zimbabwe, North Korea, Myanmar . . . quite a few actually.


Japan...China...UK...the list is endless.

----------


## biggrtiggr

US has exercised a fair bit of influence in LOS too.......... much better to have a military dictatorship than another Commie state in the region :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panama hat

> much better to have a military dictatorship than another Commie state


Yes, clearly preferable . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

> then what's your solution PH? you have to have a solution?


Do you even know what the 'problem' is, nevermind have the solution?

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> then what's your solution PH? you have to have a solution?
> 
> 
> Do you even know what the 'problem' is, nevermind have the solution?


Do you have anything of substance to contribute besides single line, puerile, school yard jabs to take at people??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Boon Mee

Cherry-picking a few examples out of the dustbin of history e.g. Contras & Daniel Ortega does not make the greater body of America's post-war history replete with 'rape, torture' etc... :mid: 

...won't even bring up the huge sums of money given to Foreign Aid programs - probably don't want to deal with that, do we? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## English Noodles

> Do you have anything of substance to contribute besides single line, puerile, school yard jabs to take at people??


Are you going to answer my question? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Do you even know what the 'problem' is, nevermind have the solution?

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> Do you have anything of substance to contribute besides single line, puerile, school yard jabs to take at people??
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer my question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the question was answered before you posed it ass wipe, doesn't warrant a second one just because you don't understand the first one....Obviously the exchange PH and I had is a clear indication of my understanding and his... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Now answer mine??

----------


## English Noodles

Oh dear, still not going to answer my question you force to be reckoned with you. :mid: 



> Do you even know what the 'problem' is, never mind have the solution?

----------


## Dan

> Cherry-picking a few examples out of the dustbin of history e.g. Contras & Daniel Ortega does not make the greater body of America's post-war history replete with 'rape, torture' etc...


The list I gave includes "Indonesia, Greece, Uruguay, Brazil, Paraguay, Haiti, Turkey, the Philippines, Guatemala, El Salvador, and, of course, Chile." This is - as you _must_ be aware - a very incomplete list and if these countries are, or have been, in the dustbin of history, it is precisely because of the attention they have received from the US.




> ..won't even bring up the huge sums of money given to Foreign Aid programs - probably don't want to deal with that, do we?


Good idea. Don't bring it up. Relative to the size of its economy, its contributions are minute (you're giving less than the Austrians, for Christ's sake - the most insular nation on the planet).



And even this small amount is overwhelmingly military, quasi-military, political (a third of all US aid goes to Israel and Eqypt), or economic. And when you strip out all this. the amount of genuine humanitarian aid - not back-door subsidies to US business or farming - is tiny. If you don't believe me, have a look at U.S. Foreign Aid Summary for details of who gets what. (One figure on this site jumps out: Aid to Pakistan for 2001 - $3 million. Aid to Pakistan for 2002 - $893 million. That statistic says everything you need to know about US aid.)

----------


## GooMaiRoo

> you loudmouth prick


 


> you libelous cocksucker,


 


> you fukkin prick.


 


> you're an idiot.


 


> fockwit! youre too focking ignorant


 


> Douchebag.


 


> you pommy kunts


 


> dick wad


 


> Fukwit   dickwad  asshole


 


> post shit like this


 


> ass wipe

----------


## panama hat

^ Yes, pretty amazing for adults . . .

----------


## Jools

> Originally Posted by blackgang
> 
> 
> Hey how come Dickwad DAN can post shit like this and no links and get by with it?
> 
> 
> Just more of the same old, same old Amerika-bashing that's OK with them left-wing moonbat Mods who agree with that shit...


So true Boon Mee. America bashing has always been in fashion among the jealous and bitter former empires of the world. All of these fallen empires have their own "crimes" for which to repent. The USA got a late start and will never catch up. :Smile:  Better to concentrate on the many things the US does RIGHT!!!! It's far more productive and instructive.

----------


## Boon Mee

> 


That was then...this is now... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
>  you loudmouth prick
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


 awesomel!!! I got 3 quotes in this one!!  :Smile:  I'm improving!!  :kma:

----------


## larvidchr

This thread was about the very sad and horrible murder of a Polish Man by the most despicable of human beings.

It was not about what the US and its historic allies might have/not have done wrong back in history, the fact remains that they/we at least try our best to learn from former mistakes, and try to expand freedom for individuals and democracy for all, where as the bastard killers of the poor kidnap victim and their followers rapidly are moving back into the dark ages of  religious racism, oppression, destruction and murder.

Lets try not to side track this thread to much out of respect for Piotr Stanczak RIP.

 There are plenty of threads where we can bicker about the US, Muslims, Capitalists and Socialists.

----------


## chitown

Lets all try and show some tolerance and stop blaming these wonderful folks. They are just reacting to all the abuses the West has given them over the years. We deserve it and we should expect more of the same without pointing the fingers at them. We are the problem.

----------


## pickel

> America bashing has always been in fashion among the jealous and bitter former empires of the world.


Americas' greatest failure is not understanding the reasons for the failures of the empires you mention, but merely thinking you are exempt from them. The faster they rise, the harder they fall.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> awesomel!!! I got 3 quotes in this one!! I'm improving!!


You're proud of people quoting your name calling? More proof that you haven't got a leg to stand on.

----------


## panama hat

> America bashing has always been in fashion among the jealous and bitter former empires of the world.


How simplistic . . . Austrlia never had nor ever will have an empire but criticising the US on its flaws is quite acceptable . . . why not?  The US sees itself as the purveyor of democracy and all that is good in the world . . . and should reresent those attributes in reality.




> The USA got a late start and will never catch up


 :rofl:   You must mean that the US did more in a short time that took the rest centuries and centuries . . . you should be proud, another leader of something.




> Better to concentrate on the many things the US does RIGHT!!!! It's far more productive and instructive.


Ad that's exactly what the sandard way of thinking is as well.  Let's close our eyes to the past and only look at how we can fuck others in the future for the personal gain of the few.  
Keep repeating this mantra:

_History never repeats
History never repeats
History never repeats
History never repeats
_



> Lets all try and show some tolerance and stop blaming these wonderful folks.


Why would you do that?  They're bloodthirsty murderers . . . 




> We are the problem.


Speak for yourself, mate . . . in the cas eof the US . . . yes, you did create the monster.




> Americas' greatest failure is not understanding the reasons for the failures of the empires you mention, but merely thinking you are exempt from them.


Ah, what an excellent summary

----------


## English Noodles

> Lets all try and show some tolerance and stop blaming these wonderful folks. They are just reacting to all the abuses the West has given them over the years. We deserve it and we should expect more of the same without pointing the fingers at them. We are the problem.


Theres a copy of the Koran in your little club house, why not give it a read?

----------


## barbaro

> Barry's still whacking Pakistan. Have faith.
> 
> Maybe he got some balls. Probably not.
> 
> Not sure at this point, but the cnuts seem to be hitting everyone now.
> 
> Maybe the Pakis and Iraqis and Syrians and Yemenis can git their shit together.
> 
> But guess what, it don't end there. N Africa is completely complicit.
> ...


This is why I say segregate the islamic and Western world.

Segregation.

islam (not the small "i") is the enemy.  Muslims are the enemy.

I believe this.

We can do limited trade (yes, the oil is needed, but alternatives should be found).

No muslims allowed in the West; no Westerners in the islamic world.

I believe in this.  

Who needs Northern Africa?  Middle East?  Pakistan?  Afghanistan?  Indonesia? 

We do not.

----------


## keda

Ok I'll bite...I wouldn't guess that could work even on paper, but the reality is that islam plays a major role in the world today and muslims are in all Western countries.

So, quite aside from several thousands of arguments against, esp in a pc environment, why would a muzzie in the civilised world agree to be repatriated to the backwardness of an islamic nation?

----------


## Boon Mee

> The list I gave includes "Indonesia, Greece, Uruguay, Brazil, Paraguay, Haiti, Turkey, the Philippines, Guatemala, El Salvador, and, of course, Chile."


OK - you have my curiosity tweaked.  What atrocities have we committed in Greece, Uruguay, Brazil, Paraguay.

As far as Chile goes, don't go citing Salvador Allende - that Commie bastard who was about to nationalize Anaconda Copper plus other assorted Marxist policies... :St George:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> 
> The list I gave includes "Indonesia, Greece, Uruguay, Brazil, Paraguay, Haiti, Turkey, the Philippines, Guatemala, El Salvador, and, of course, Chile."
> 
> 
> OK - you have my curiosity tweaked. What atrocities have we committed in Greece, Uruguay, Brazil, Paraguay.
> 
> As far as Chile goes, don't go citing Salvador Allende - that Commie bastard who was about to nationalize Anaconda Copper plus other assorted Marxist policies...


You're a perfect reflection of the naive and ignorant Yank. Highly vacant of your own history...and then procede to be loud and obnoxious, usually talking out your arse. How embarrassing, to have your nationalistic blindfold on.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dan
> ...


Yeah right, dickhead - address the the points will ya? :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


Points. You're very unknowlegable of history.

----------


## panama hat

> As far as Chile goes, don't go citing Salvador Allende - that Commie bastard who was about to nationalize Anaconda Copper plus other assorted Marxist policies...


Umm, you do know what hapepend and why, don't you?  If you did, you wouldn't be so aggressive towards Allende.  Please read up on the mining industry, extraterritorialuty, taxes etc . . . then you might understand the situation.

----------


## chitown

Ahhh, lets's forget tolerance. let's nuke them back to the stone age.....or earlier since they are living in a stone age society with a stone age mentality.

----------


## Dan

As RS says, you seem astonishingly ignorant of that which you defend. 

  Greece: America  pretty much alone in the world  backed the military coup ushering in Papadopoulos and the Regime of the Colonels. Martial law, censorship, beatings, and torture followed. This is all documented by Amnesty. The Greek intelligence service was really little more than a sub-office of the CIA. (Papadopoulos was described as the first CIA agent to become a European head of state.) As well as the usual guff about fighting Communism, the freedom-loving generals also banished miniskirts and long hair and made church attendance compulsory, which is interesting given the shite you conservatives come out with about freedom. The Greek generals also contributed handsomely to the Nixon-Agnew election fund, so I suppose it wasnt all one way.

Paraguay: Stroessner. FFS. Do I really have to tell you what he did? Unsurprisingly, the US-backed military dictatorship engaged in widespread torture and murders, but this friend of democracy distinguished itself by becoming a notorious hiding place for Nazis, including Joseph Mengele.

Uruguay: Another military dictatorship, backed by the US. This one set a record for the highest per capita number of political prisoners.

Brazil: Guess what kind of government the US chose to back? And guess what they did?. Goulart takes the entirely unreasonably position of suggesting that Brazilian national assets should be used for the development of Brazil, rather than swelling the coffers of Empire. What happened to him? Removed by a CIA coup, to be replaced by, yup, a military dictatorship who then decided to stay in power through the widespread use of torture.

Chile  Allende was a Marxist but he was an elected Marxist. The US acted in violation of every precept of international and moral law by placing Pinochet in power.

America was also involved in Operation Condor, the joint action between military dictatorships in these three South America countries and also Chile, Bolivia, and Argentina. This lead to murders across the continent, with leftists of all descriptions routinely tortured and murdered. It also led, in the case of Moffat and Letelier, to political assassinations (in this case a car bombing) on US soil. Interestingly, the man who carried out the bombing was a graduate of the School of the Americas.

And when I say that these were US-backed, I don't just mean that America looked the other way; your country has been involved in this up to its shitty, sweat-stained armpits. In case after case after case, the US has provided the training, finance, and tools for state sponsored rape, torture and murder and on top of this they have given moral authority. What's more, in many cases, US personnel have been intimately involved in the most brutal repression.

  All that being said, this is a ridiculous exchange. Either youre a buffoon who knows not the first thing about your own nations blood-stained history (yet who argues that its a fine history, nonetheless) or youre a tiresome little twerp who gets the pleasure of a 10-year old from screeching Prove it! Prove it! every time your blinkered view of the world is challenged.

----------


## Dan

> Ahhh, lets's forget tolerance. let's nuke them back to the stone age.....or earlier since they are living in a stone age society with a stone age mentality.


God knows, I hate the American state as much as the next man but I'm not sure that's called for.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> Ahhh, lets's forget tolerance. let's nuke them back to the stone age.....or earlier since they are living in a stone age society with a stone age mentality.
> 
> 
> God knows, I hate the American state as much as the next man but I'm not sure that's called for.


They've no need to concern themselves...the American character is already akin with the 'stone age'.

----------

